# International Jazz Festival of Montreal



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

With Bob Dylan, Manu Chao, Keith Jarrett, Mike Stern, George Thorogood, Buddy Guy, Wynton Marsalis, Richard Bona, Harry Connick Jr., Oliver Jones, Angélique Kidjo and many more…

From June 27th to July 8th in downtown Montreal!

You can read informations here:
http://www.montrealjazzfest.com/Fijm2007/splash.aspx


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

One of Allan Holdsworth's rare visits to Canada as well.

Go see him if you can. I think he has Chad Wackerman on drums.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Is Bob Dylan really a jazz artist? I thought he was a song and dance man.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I will probably go all nights to see what's playing on stage. I really love the jazz festival for is open mind. There's everything for every tastes! I don't know why they don't call that Internation Music Festival but it almost that!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> Is Bob Dylan really a jazz artist? I thought he was a song and dance man.


He's more jazzy than George Thorogood, that's for sure. 

Alot of these festivals don't really stick to their theme these days in an effort to give some variety. The folk fests do the same sort of thing.

Eg; Bela Fleck & the Flecktones play this year's Calgary Folk Fest.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I was in Montreal for the last half of the jazz fest last year. Every evening I just wandered between the stages listening to whatever sounded good (which was most of it.) I wish I could be there for it again this year.


----------

